# Rc18t Full Race Package Brushless W/lipo!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

OK guys.....doing a temporary sell off to fund another purchase......I'll be back with something bigger and better shortly, but I need to sell my stuff off until the first of the year. So, here you go guys.......this is a top notch package with the BEST stuff you can buy!!! Anybody who's raced with me at HIRCR can attest that I have a bad-arse package (even though my driving skills say otherwise!)

RC18T FT
3-racing shocks
aluminum front hubs
aluminum steering knuckles
aluminum rear hubs
MIP CVDs front and rear
3-racing aluminum-ball bearing steering linkage assembly
Hitec servo
RC18B rear shock tower w/wing & wing mounts
Tekin mini rage ESC
Tekin 8000V motor
Deans connector installed
RCSCREWZ SS screws all over
Losi Street Meat tires on Proline Wabash wheels
custom painted proline body
stock body
Hudy screwdriver
Duratrax Mini-pit stand
Bottle of 30wt shock oil
extra set of 3-racing shocks
(2) NIP chassis
NIP ball cup set
NIP steering knuckles
NIP front hubs
1 set of foam wheels with 5 minutes of run time on them
1 set of stock wheels with about 15 minutes of run time on RCP
(2) 7.4V 2200MAH Apogee LIPO's w/deans connectors installed
(1) 6-cell 1500MAH Elite NIMH with deans connector installed
An extra RCSCREWZ SS screw kit
A COMPLETE SECOND RC18T FT in parts!!!!!
And to top it all off, a Duratrax bag that holds it all!

Again, this is a COMPLETE race package with a LOADED out car with all the BEST upgrades, the BEST brushless system on the market, the BEST batteries, and EVERY single part you could possibly need, and then some!

Just add your radio and charger and your ready to race!!!

This would cost you over $800 to buy it new!!!!!

First $300 takes it!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*More Pictures*

More Pictures


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*More picture*

a few more pictures.....

By the way, this thing was only raced/run at HIRCR indoors on the RCP.

This thing will do every bit of 50MPH on the 6-cell (or 2-cell lipo)......wheelies on demand!!

I've never tried the 7-cell or the 3-cell lipo.....figured it'd be too fast to control


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

CV, you aren't turning in to another Biff or Donnie with the way you are buying and selling everything? lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

naw man......just temporary......still getting adjusted to the amount of time that the new baby is demanding and need to do a few other things at the moment......it will taper off soon though and I'll be back with something bigger and better.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Holy Somalians! It's worth 3 bills just for the box-o-carp that comes with it. Wish I had the fundage I'd pick it up.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sold!!


----------

